# SU Lathe Form



## SketchUp Guru (21 Sep 2006)

I was just goofing around and came up with this. I don't know if it is good or bad but I thought someone might get some ideas.


----------



## NeilO (26 Sep 2006)

gawd forbid you actually gettin your hands on some real wood , Dave....you`ll put us all to shame..


----------

